# Looking for a yellow lab pup



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

My roomate is looking for yellow pups. He is looking to pick up around Christmas time. He is looking for something with parents that have titled in field trials or hunt tests, not as interested in "field champ pedigree" dogs whose great gramps was a FC.

Any advice on where to look would also be appreciated. Looking in the MN, SD, ND area.

thanks,
Brody


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

check with some kennels


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a buddy in greenville south carolina, Briar Creek kennels, prolly one of the best gun dog retriever breeders that I know. I have sent my customers there and have one for my personal use, dont know if the web site is up and running, but will provide a email, or phone numbers. Thanks Jonesy

Dave Jones
Jonesy's Gun Dogs 
Berea, Kentucky 
I train and or fix all breed bird dogs and retrievers

Thanks Again, Jonesy


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

Check out tulemanretrievers.com 
I have a 9 mo old male that has restored my love of Labs! His disposition is fantastic. He fits our family and is a bird crazy, retrieving fool. Jim


----------



## schmaltzie (Oct 13, 2006)

I will have a litter of pups that will be ready around Dec 15th. The pups will be yellow. Call me at 320-266-6431 for more information.

Colin


----------

